# Buying a used Murano



## GlideBoy (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello Forum,

I'm looking at buying either a Murano or an x trail here in New Zealand. Apparently the 2009 Murano model is due to be launched here in May. Can any of you experts tell me is the price of cars on the used market likely to drop after May? Currently 2005/50K models are going for NZ$30,000. What have other markets exprienced? If there is a price drop, by how much?


----------



## gregf (Mar 7, 2009)

check on line for prices. New Cars, Used Cars, Blue Book Prices & Car Values - Official Kelley Blue Book Site is the kelly blue book site


----------

